# BLASC DLer



## Tharek (1. April 2005)

hm der BLASC-Downloadlink funzt wieder bedeutet das, dass ihr BLASC auf die neue version gekriegt habt? O_o oder habt ihr das einfach nur gefixed ansonsten aber nicht fertig?

Greetz Tharek


----------



## Merced (1. April 2005)

schau nach der version, bei mir steht da noch die alte o_o


----------



## Regnor (1. April 2005)

Für den Fall das alles so klappt wie geplant wird heute abend die neue Version online gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ansonsten im Laufe dieses Wochenendes


----------



## Tharek (1. April 2005)

fein fein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mal wieder ne gute neuigkeit nachdem mein hauptsponsor für mein mount gerade auf ne party abgehauen ist fehlen mir wieder 20g.... also heute schaff ich das net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja dann morgen

Greetz Tharek


----------



## Tharek (1. April 2005)

wann gebt ihrs bekannt ob se heute noch rauskommt?

Greetz Tharek


----------



## Tharek (3. April 2005)

hm schad
we wurde wohl doch nix...
naja dann diese woche oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 freu mich schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Greetz Tharek


----------



## Regnor (4. April 2005)

Hallo,
Sorry für die Verzögerung :/
Das Lootingproblem ist doch etwas gravierender, aber wir arbeiten dran!
Sobald es was neues gibt, melden wir uns!





			
				Tharek schrieb:
			
		

> hm schad
> we wurde wohl doch nix...
> naja dann diese woche oder so
> 
> ...


----------

